# Porta filter gasket.



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Tonights experience.

When you read the forums about gasket replacement they lull you into thinking that it's only a matter of putting in a couple of screws and pulling the gasket out, DO NOT BE DECEIVED.

I ordered a gasket thinking it would be like an "O" ring and was surprised when it was an 8mm thick circle of rubber. The screw idea made sense then.

Empty the machine of water and remove the whole of the base drip tray just to gain access, to be on the safe side take off the shower screen so it doesn't get damaged.

45 minutes later I have a worktop full of screwdrivers, pointy things and numerous screws of various sizes.

The gasket is still in place. Screws fasten in but just pull out of the gasket when pressure is applied. Frustration mounts.

Lubriction is the answer, rubber clings to any surface and needs lubrication to release it, drown it in Fairy Liquid and leave it to soak, the edges of the gasket need to be released.

After another 15 minutes the gasket finally gives in and unwillingly comes out of its seating. It appears to be a circle of hard, brittle, unyeilding rubber. I can understand why it was leaking now, it is totally baked hard and has no softness to seal on to the the portafilter.

If you think that every time you use the machine it gets very hot and that heat transfers to this gasket, This makes the gasket dry out over time and makes it prone to leaking.

New gasket in place, now we wait for the morning brew.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a problem with an E61 grouphead, the gasket comes out readily when the showerhead is dropped out for routine cleaning.


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a job to be done before it get's too late in future then...

Like vintage mine dropped straight out of the Baby Class, I like to use my 1/4" ratchet with it's short extension, saves flipping the machine over, firstly, it's such a cute tool I use it whenever possible (but too small for the car) and secondly the Baby Class has it's steam knob on top and so I don't like setting the machine down upside down.

Bring on the morning brew!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

These gaskets obviously get a hard time with all the heat. Each time I use the machine I squirt around the gasket with water from a squeezy plastic bottle (sauce dispenser type) and wipe away any stray grounds. At the end of each day I give it a scrub with one of these dipped in plain water: http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?Prodid=1037

Somewhere I read that the gasket life is prolonged if the portafilter is left in whenever the machine is on, and removed when it is off. I follow this religiously. After 9 months of daily use the gasket seems as good as new ( - not that repalcements are expensive).


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Given that gaskets are cheap items, I tend to replace mine once a year and I buy a couple at a time when I am buying other items from a retailer to minimise the postage.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The annual gasket change sounds like a good plan to have taking into account the effort I've just expended in getting the old one out. It would only have needed rust around it to make it any more difficult to extract.


----------

